# Android Security



## Thomas123 (28. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
Ich suche Bücher/Tutorial/Links zum Thema Android Security. 
Ich brauche ein Buch wo z.b anhand einer App erklärt wird wie man Android-Code sicher schreiben könnte, was man beachten muss usw. Also grundsätzlich will ich ein Buch wo erklärt wird wie man in Android defensiv programmiert, was man beim Programmieren einer App beachten sollte usw.
Also ich suche ein Buch über Android Secure Coding und kein Buch wo das Android System(Dalvik , Linux etc.) erklärt wird, da ich in diesem Bereich schon ein paar Bücher gefunden habe

Kennt ihr ein paar gute Bücher? Am besten auf Deutsch (wenns halt keine gibt dann auf Englisch)


mfg
Thomas


----------



## Thomas123 (3. Mai 2014)

hmmm sry für doppelpost aber hat keiner eine idee? irgendwelche vorschläge?

mfg thomas


----------



## dzim (9. Mai 2014)

Nein, eher nicht. Am Ende wird meist Proguard zur Obfuscation drauf los gelassen, aber sonst... Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht verstehe ich aber auch nur nicht, was du eigentlich unter "Android Security" verstehst...


----------

